# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Et si Monsanto faisait la loi ?

## Jon Shannow

Le site de GreenPeace relate ce fait.

Voici, une dcision qui a de quoi en inquit plus d'un. Qu'on soit pour ou contre les OGM, je pense que ce tournant ne peut laisser indiffrent.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? 
Est-ce la fin de la culture biologique ? 
Est-ce mme simplement la fin de l'espoir de pouvoir manger sainement ?

----------


## r0d

Effectivement, derrire ce fait prcis, se cache l'influence que les grandes multinationales ont sur les gouvernement. Nous avons le mme problme (peut-tre pire encore) au niveau de la commission europenne.

Dj que, dans nos "dmocratie", la place des citoyens dans les prises de dcisions est faible, si en plus les entreprises prennent le pas sur les gouvernements, a ne promet rien de bon.

Pinochet en a rv, le libralisme l'a fait  ::cry::

----------


## david06600

C'est quelque chose qui tait envisageable, sauf pour les naif, ou peut tre que je suis trop pessimiste, ou alors  juste raison prventif....
On finira par manger des pilules de chez Areva et Totale de toute faon alors.  C'est au dpart qu'il faut s'inquiter pas quand la guerre est finie.

----------


## r0d

> C'est au dpart qu'il faut s'inquiter pas quand la guerre est finie.


Dixit un dfenseur des pires voyous que la politique a engendr. Dcidment, ton sens de l'humour est riche et polymorphe, j'adore!  ::):

----------


## david06600

> Dixit un dfenseur des pires voyous que la politique a engendr. Dcidment, ton sens de l'humour est riche et polymorphe, j'adore!


En attendant, il me semble que le FN soit le seul parti  ne pas vouloir importer d'OGM, ou d'aliment issus d'OGM.  Avec le FN on serait peut tre moins  la botte de l'Europe de Bruxelles qui elle mme est  la botte du gouvernement amricain.

----------


## ManusDei

Les seuls ? Chirac avait dj eu des problmes avec l'Europe en refusant catgoriquement les OGM sur le sol franais.

----------


## r0d

Par contre c'est vrai qu' gauche on aime bien les OGM. De Besancenot  Bov, on aime bien faire la teuf dans les champs d'OGMs; c'est notre faon de remercier Monsanto pour leur super travail.

----------


## david06600

Un bon point pour Chirac, il avait aussi dit non  suivre les amricains en Irak.  J'ai apprci, mais Chirac n'est plus dans la politique.  Donc actuellement le FN est le parti seul  s'opposer fermement aux OGM.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Dixit un dfenseur des pires voyous que la politique a engendr.


 ::koi:: 

J'ai pas l'impression que david06600 soit un fan du FdG, pourtant ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Est-ce la fin de la culture biologique ?


Si la loi est vraiment publie, c'est mal parti pour les cultures bio aux USA, avec nanmoins un bmol (on se rassure comme on peut) : le problme des OGM est le risque de contamination des cultures non OGM. 

Les USA ont la chance d'tre beaucoup moins surpeupls que l'Europe et les zones de cultures sont moins densment groupes.

Ce qu'il faut c'est surtout ne pas baisser la garde au niveau de l"Europe en conservant un lobbying intense au niveau du parlement (qui a pouvoir de bloquer les dcisions de la commission, en l'oublions pas).




> Est-ce mme simplement la fin de l'espoir de pouvoir manger sainement ?


Je ne suis pas forcment aussi pessimiste car la prise de conscienec est quand mme de plus en plus effective en occident.

----------


## david06600

> Par contre c'est vrai qu' gauche on aime bien les OGM. De Besancenot  Bov, on aime bien faire la teuf dans les champs d'OGMs; c'est notre faon de remercier Monsanto pour leur super travail.


Les actions faon femen en moins sexy, je suis pas fan non plus.  Ca  servit  quoi son cinma dans les champs ?  Dsol le FN me parait plus crdible dans ce combat encore une fois, pas de chance.  Mais je ne rejette pas les prises de position de l'extrme gauche, sur ce point la en tout cas  ::): .




> J'ai pas l'impression que david06600 soit un fan du FdG, pourtant ?


Laisse tomber, Oscar cherche la bagarre, pas la peine de rentrer de ce jeu la.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne suis pas forcment aussi pessimiste car la prise de conscienec est quand mme de plus en plus effective en occident.


Le problme est (sera ?) : "Serons-nous mis au courant d'une telle proposition de loi, ou simplement mis devant le fait accompli (comme souvent) ?"
Surtout si c'est la droite qui est au pouvoir  ce moment l, on ne peut que craindre le pire...  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Le problme est (sera ?) : "Serons-nous mis au courant d'une telle proposition de loi, ou simplement mis devant le fait accompli (comme souvent) ?"


Ce type de dcision relve du parlement europen.




> Surtout si c'est la droite qui est au pouvoir  ce moment l, on ne peut que craindre le pire...


C'est vrai que les gouvernements de gauche ont toujours t peupl d'ardents dfenseurs de l'environnement. La fantastique mairtrise de ses dossiers de l'actuelle dtentrice du portefeuille de l'environnement le dmontre d'ailleurs amplement. ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce type de dcision relve du parlement europen.


Qui fait dans la transparence ? 





> C'est vrai que les gouvernements de gauche ont toujours t peupl d'ardents dfenseurs de l'environnement. La fantastique mairtrise de ses dossiers de l'actuelle dtentrice du portefeuille de l'environnement le dmontre d'ailleurs amplement.


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que la droite a une tendance particulire  faire voter des trucs en secret, quand ils peuvent. Et, comme on peut faire confiance aux "mdias" pour tre de connivence avec eux...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Qui fait dans la transparence ?


Les dlibrations du parlement europen et les votes des dputs sont publiques. Ce n'est pas le cas de la CE.

Par exemple, le *seul* dput franais, tous bords confondus,ayant vot pour l'usage des farines animales dans l'alimenation des poissons d'levage est Harlem Desir (Mlenchon aussi, mais par erreur et il a rectifi son vote - idem pour Eric Woerth d'ailleurs).




> Et, comme on peut faire confiance aux "mdias" pour tre de connivence avec eux...


Depuis que je m'intresse  la politique, j'ai au contraire toujours constat une connivence majoritaire entre les mdias et la gauche.

----------


## fredoche

> Depuis que je m'intresse  la politique, j'ai au contraire toujours constat une connivence majoritaire entre les mdias et la gauche.


tu parles du Figaro ? de TF1 ? 

Inquitante info Jon, merci

----------


## ManusDei

> Le site de GreenPeace relate ce fait.


Bloqu au boulot, mais dois-je supposer que Monsanto a donn un texte de loi tout prt qui a t adopt au Canada ?




> Qui fait dans la transparence ?


Oui, mais vu qu'en France le Parlement Europen on s'en fout, les mdias relayent trs peu ce qu'il fait, et on "dcouvre" les choses aprs coup.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par exemple, le *seul* dput franais, tous bords confondus,ayant vot pour l'usage des farines animales dans l'alimenation des poissons d'levage est Harlem Desir.


Je ne parlerai pas d'Harlem Desir, c'est mauvais pour mon ulcre...  ::aie:: 




> Depuis que je m'intresse  la politique, j'ai au contraire toujours constat une connivence majoritaire entre les mdias et la gauche.


Je ne voudrais pas paratre mesquin, mais, autant il arrive que les mdias "de gauche" matraque sans vergogne les politiques de gauche, autant, les mdias de droite ne font que flatter, encenser, magnifier les politiques de droite contre vents et mares.
Quand aux mdias censs tre neutres ( "Je me marre !" Coluche), ils ont tendance a s'acharner d'avantage sur la gauche que sur la droite (peur des reprsailles ?  ::?: )

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Inquitante info Jon, merci


Pas de quoi.  :8-):

----------


## Bluedeep

Pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas vu, je ne saurais trop suggrer de regarder le documentaire "Le monde selon Monsanto" de Marie-Monique Robin ou, mieux encore, de se procurer le livre "Le Monde selon Monsanto : De la dioxine aux OGM, une multinationale qui vous veut du bien" de la mme Marie-Monique Robin.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le site de GreenPeace relate ce fait.
> 
> Voici, une dcision qui a de quoi en inquit plus d'un. Qu'on soit pour ou contre les OGM, je pense que ce tournant ne peut laisser indiffrent.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ? 
> Est-ce la fin de la culture biologique ? 
> Est-ce mme simplement la fin de l'espoir de pouvoir manger sainement ?


Hmm...ce serait bien de citer une source relativement neutre plutot qu'une organisation terroriste  ::roll:: 

Une analyse un peu plus dtaille ici:
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-me...-requires-app/

C'est une victoire pour Monsanto et un pas en arrire pour les anti-OGM, mais a a trs peu de porte pratique. Concrtement, a ne changera rien  ce qui pourra tre (lgalement) vendu comme nourriture aux US, et les permis provisoires d'exploitation restent  la discrtion du Dpartement de l'Agriculture, donc la contamination des cultures proches dpendera de ce Dpartement (comme avant la campagne lgale des anti-OGM). De toutes faons, les permis temporaires n'tant pas (encore?) dlivrs totalement sans questions, les risques pour la sant humaine sont trs faibles.

Quand  l'agriculture "biologique", il faudrait me prouver qu'elle a une intgrit avant de pouvoir dire que celle-ci est remise en cause. Surtout que les varits de cultures traditionelles sont issues de la mme selection humaine, sur les mmes critres de rendement etc, que beaucoup des cultures modernes qu'ils rejtent (pas toutes, ce ne sont ni des hybrides striles ni des OGM, mais ce sont bien des varits selectionnes pendant des millnaires).

Bref,  part le conflit d'intrt possible du Snateur qui a crit la loice qui ne serait pas surprenant, mais en mme temps un Snateur n'a pas besoin d'tre corrompu pour dfendre ses constituants, ce qui est aussi le cas iciil n'y a pas grand chose d'alarmant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hmm...ce serait bien de citer une source relativement neutre plutot qu'une organisation terroriste


Ta vision du "terrorisme" n'est pas la mienne, visiblement.  ::roll:: 




> Quand  l'agriculture "biologique", il faudrait me prouver qu'elle a une intgrit avant de pouvoir dire que celle-ci est remise en cause. Surtout que les varits de cultures traditionelles sont issues de la mme selection humaine, sur les mmes critres de rendement etc, que beaucoup des cultures modernes qu'ils rejtent (pas toutes, ce ne sont ni des hybrides striles ni des OGM, mais ce sont bien des varits selectionnes pendant des millnaires).
> 
> Bref,  part le conflit d'intrt possible du Snateur qui a crit la loice qui ne serait pas surprenant, mais en mme temps un Snateur n'a pas besoin d'tre corrompu pour dfendre ses constituants, ce qui est aussi le cas iciil n'y a pas grand chose d'alarmant.


Une victoire de Monsant est forcment alarmante...  ::aie:: 

Ensuite, si tu ne vois pas la diffrence entre la slection des plants et la manipulation gntique, je ne peux rien pour toi. Je le conois, ce n'est pas de l'informatique mais de la biologie, et ce n'est peut-tre pas ton domaine.

----------


## dragonno

> Le problme est (sera ?) : "Serons-nous mis au courant d'une telle proposition de loi, ou simplement mis devant le fait accompli (comme souvent) ?"
> Surtout si c'est la droite qui est au pouvoir  ce moment l, on ne peut que craindre le pire...


Moi je dirais plus la gauche...
Car dans toute la gauche il n'y a que le parti socialiste qui a le pouvoir les autres on les entend crier et gesticuler mais aux lections ils ne sont jamais lus au point d'avoir la majorit.
Et le parti socialiste on peut compter sur lui pour tre copain avec les multinationales  la monsanto.

Ce problme des OGM  la direction des pouvoirs aux tats-unis n'est pas nouveau, ils contrlent dj pas mal de choses.
 cot de a, monsanto et d'autres ont la main mise sur les terrains du Brsil  100%.

J'aime les ides bien claires du FN sur les OGM, mais les mettront-ils en application telles qu'ils les dcrivent s'ils sont au pouvoir, c'est autre chose, car la vie politique est pleine de paramtres qui font mettre de l'eau dans le vin de nos lus.
Hollande en est un bon exemple de ceux qui parlent bien avant mais agissent mal ou peu pendant.




> Hmm...ce serait bien de citer une source relativement neutre plutot qu'une organisation terroriste


Greenpeece terroriste, n'importe quoi !
On croirait lire un agent des boites combattues par greenpeace  :;):

----------


## fredoche

Yen a pas mal qui ne devait pas tre n mais Greenpeace terroriste, c'est plutt le contraire.

la France, sous les ordres de Mitterand et Hernu, est all faire exploser un bateau de Greenpeace en Nouvelle Zlande, le rainbow warrior, avec un mort  la cl.
la France est un tat terroriste, pas suppos, c'est avr, et c'est pour le cas prcis le seul attentat qui a jamais t commis sur le sol no-zlandais. Bravo la France !

Et si vous bouffez du mouton no zlandais aujourd'hui, qui traverse la moiti du globe, ne cherchez pas pourquoi

----------


## dragonno

> la France, sous les ordres de Mitterand et Hernu, est all faire exploser un bateau de Greenpeace en Nouvelle Zlande, le rainbow warrior, avec un mort  la cl.


Ah je me souviens de cette histoire Fredoche, a m'avait coeur, a a t un truc pourri de plus  l'actif de Mitterrand.

----------


## fredoche

bah ouais mais 3 ans aprs on l'appelait "Tonton" et il tait rlu avec 54% des voix.

Je l'ai toujours bien aim, mais c'est comme les bananes, il devait bien cacher ses cots pourris

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Yen a pas mal qui ne devait pas tre n mais Greenpeace terroriste, c'est plutt le contraire.
> 
> la France, sous les ordres de Mitterand et Hernu, est all faire exploser un bateau de Greenpeace en Nouvelle Zlande, le rainbow warrior, avec un mort  la cl.


Si on discute histoire, il ne faut pas oublier que Greenpeace taient en route pour imposer leur loi et que la confrontation tait donc invitable, Mitterand esperait que ce serait moins choquant pour l'opinion de procder ainsi plutot que de laisser le _Rainbow Warrior_ foncer sur la Marine jusqu' se faire aborder, avec les risques de "bavures" (ben oui, quand tu arrtes des gens qui rsistent, tu leur fait malsurtout que les commandos de marine sont des soldats, pas des policiers spcialiss dans les arrestations en douceur).

Surtout, le nom du navire en question veut tout dire: le _Guerrier_. Quand tu pars en guerre, il ne faut pas s'tonner de subir des pertes. Si Greenpeace ne voulaient pas se battre, ils n'avaient qu' se contenter d'actions pacifiques et lgales  ::roll:: 


Quant  Greenpeace en gnral, ce n'est que les sympathies dont ils bnficient qui leur ont permis d'tre plusieurs fois retirs des listes d'organisations terroristes de divers tats; mais a ne change rien au fait qu'ils pratiquent des interventions illgales, se basant sur la violence contre les biens (et occasionellement contre les personnes) et le blocage d'oprations pourtant parfaitement lgales pour atteindre leurs objectifs. Cela s'appelle du terrorisme, ce n'est pas moi qui le dit mais le dictionaire.

Mis  part mon manque de sympathie pour leur cause, rien que sur la mthodologie, j'aurais toujours be plus profond mpris pour ces ecoterroristes qui jouent les sainte-nitouches ds qu'ils ne sont plus les seuls  tre violents. Mandela ou Arafat, au moins, assumaient leur dmarche et la justifiaient plutot que de jouer les pleureuses quand ils taient accuss (bon, je sympathise avec leurs causes, aussi, mais leur attitude reste plus respectable en elle-mme).

----------


## fredoche

le guerrier arc en ciel, bras arm de la "paix verte"... ne fais pas ta dmonstration sur les seuls lments que tu choisis significatifs

Pour le reste vu ta vision des choses, il va tre difficile d'en discuter.

m'enfin j'imagine que le respect de la doctrine et de la pense officielle est quelque chose d'essentiel quand on choisit avatar et pseudo comme le tien.

Allez cultive ton mpris, les pleureuses ont surement plus de burnes que toi, et ils ont souvent mis le doigt l o a fait mal, sans violence et avec leur corps comme moyen d'interposition et de blocage.

quand au "parfaitement lgal ", c'est juste risible

----------


## MiaowZedong

> le guerrier arc en ciel, bras arm de la "paix verte"... ne fais pas ta dmonstration sur les seuls lments que tu choisis significatifs


Srieux, a mrite un slogan d'tudiant en rponse, style "bombing for peace is like fucking for virginity", parce qu'un guerrier pour la paix, comment dire....c'est dans la mme catgorie qu'ajouter une base  une solution pour l'acidifier. Tu peux exprimer les choses comme tu l'entends, une action hostile reste une action hostile.



> les pleureuses ont surement plus de burnes que toi, et ils ont souvent mis le doigt l o a fait mal, sans violence et avec leur corps comme moyen d'interposition et de blocage.


Ouuuh la vilaine expression sexiste ::roll:: 

Cela  part, la dfinition de "sans violence" de Greenpeace est spciale. Quand tu montes  bord d'un navire amarr pour dtruire le matriel de baleiniers (le gagne-pain de marins qui travaillent dur, pas comme les bobos qui ont l'aisance financire qui leur permet de voyager au quatres coins du monde pour mener ce genre d'actions) tu appelles a sans violence, toi?

Si des gens dbarquaient dans ton service pour tout casser parce qu'ils ont dcid que l'informatique c'est le mal, tu te laisserais faire peut-tre? et si  chaque poste que tu as c'est pareil, ta bot te vire  cause de leur pression, et tu n'arrive pas  retrouver d'emploi parce que plus personne ne veut d'informaticien  cause de ces terroristes anti-IT, tu les trouverais beaux et bons, peut-tre? 

Et attention, je ne prend qu'un example parmi d'autres. Que ce soit face aux baleiniers, au nuclaire, aux OGM, etc Greenpeace sont tout sauf non-violents  ::roll:: 

Personellement, je trouve que Greenpeace sont traits en general avec beaucoup trop de tolrance, alors quand ils se font vraiment rendre la monaie de leur pice, j'applaudis.




> quand au "parfaitement lgal ", c'est juste risible


C'est vrai qu'un petit groupe d'activistes a forcment toute la lgitimit ncessaire pour dicter les lois, j'oubliais  ::roll:: 

Mais attention, pas n'importe quels activistes, hein, juste ceux avec qui tu es d'accord, n'est-ce pas? Parce que bon, des militants d'extrme-gauche (ou droite), des anti-IVG, des extrmistes religieux, etc, ce n'est pas a qui manque, et si chaque groupe se livrait aux mmes exactions que Greenpeace, on ne s'en sortirait pas. Remarque, certains le font, mais sont gnralement reprims. Il y a des exceptions, mais rassures-toi,  je hais tout autant les commandos anti-IVG Amricains que les coterroristes.

----------


## dragonno

> *Par Miaow :*
> il ne faut pas oublier que Greenpeace taient en route pour imposer leur loi


On lis n'importe quoi sur ce topic, greepeace terroriste, greepeace impose ses lois, mais de quelles lois, si ce n'est pour le bien tre commun, celui de la terre et des humains.
La socit ptrolire qui refuse toutes leurs dmarches pacifique et qui continue au contraire de polluer et de tuer sans vergogne, tu semble tre de son cot.
La destruction de bien d'une socit telle que celle-l est une bonne action, dsol de te contredire.
Quand  l'emploi perdu par des employs de cette socit, je ne vois pas lesquels car ce sont de trs grandes socits, monsanto, Total, etc...pas de petites PME dont le patron serait oblig de virer ses employs.
De plus ces grosses boites ont un budget allou aux risques de pertes et dommages, sans compter leur assurance qui leur rapporte en cas de perte.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On lis n'importe quoi sur ce topic, greepeace terroriste, greepeace impose ses lois, mais de quelles lois, si ce n'est pour le bien tre commun, celui de la terre et des humains.
> La socit ptrolire qui refuse toutes leurs dmarches pacifique et qui continue au contraire de polluer et de tuer sans vergogne, tu semble tre de son cot.
> La destruction de bien d'une socit telle que celle-l est une bonne action, dsol de te contredire.
> Quand  l'emploi perdu par des employs de cette socit, je ne vois pas lesquels car ce sont de trs grandes socits, monsanto, Total, etc...pas de petites PME dont le patron serait oblig de virer ses employs.
> De plus ces grosses boites ont un budget allou aux risques de pertes et dommages, sans compter leur assurance qui leur rapporte en cas de perte.


De quoi parles-tu?

Leon d'histoire: Greenpeace avait annonc que le _Rainbow Warrior_ allait se rendre sur le site d'un essai nuclaire pour essayer de l'arrter de gr ou de force. Vu que le rapport de forces n'tait pas franchement en leur faveur, on peut imagine qu'ils avaient prvu d'tre arrtes pour joueur les pleureuses devant les camras, quoique, ils croyaient peut-tre qu'ils avaient une chance, mais l n'est pas le problme. Ils avaient eux-mmes rendue invitable la confrontation, d'une faon ou d'une autre, avec les forces militaires Franaises.

De deux choses l'une: soit tu es dmocrate, et dans ce cas, la majorit de leur pays tant en faveur de l'essai nuclaire, Greenpeace devraient respecter la loi.

Ou alors tu n'es pas dmocrate, tu considres qu'il peut tre lgitime pour une minorit d'imposer son point de vue par la force, si ce point de vue est meilleur que celui de la majorit. Mais dans ce cas, il faut assumer la dmarche combative, et ne pas se prtendre ce que l'on n'est pas. Si tu regardes Castro, aprs son premier coup d'tat rat, ou Mandela  son procs, ils n'ont pas ni avoir enfreint les lois de leurs pays: ils ont avou leur culpabilit, tout en prdisant que l'Histoire leur donnerait raison. J'aurais plus de respect pour Greenpeace s'ils avaient cette honntet.

----------


## dragonno

> Leon d'histoire: Greenpeace avait annonc que le Rainbow Warrior allait se rendre sur le site d'un essai nuclaire pour essayer de l'arrter de gr ou de force. Vu que le rapport de forces n'tait pas franchement en leur faveur, on peut imagine qu'ils avaient prvu d'tre arrtes pour joueur les pleureuses devant les camras, quoique, ils croyaient peut-tre qu'ils avaient une chance, mais l n'est pas le problme. Ils avaient eux-mmes rendue invitable la confrontation, d'une faon ou d'une autre, avec les forces militaires Franaises.


Ce n'est pas jouer les pleureuses (je sais pas ce que t'a contre les pleureuses^^) c'est *tenter une action* qui d'une part retarde et gne les oprations, ce qui est dj pas mal, *et d'autre part, mdiatiser* une chose qui sans leur action serait reste secrte de la part du gant ptrolier.




> la majorit de leur pays tant en faveur de l'essai nuclaire


Un vrai vote sans les loby pro nuclaire et tu verras que la population est contre le nuclaire, car comment pourrait-elle tre pour aprs avoir constat les dgats que cause cette nergie en fonctionnement, les dgats causs par la recherche de cette nergie et ceux crs par son stockage.
Faut-il attendre un accident en France comme celui du japon qui a t minimis par le gouvernement japonais ou un comme celui de Tchernobil pour que tu comprennes enfin que le nuclaire c'est mal ? Oui bon ce jour-l ce sera trop tard, car quand l'accident survient, c'est pour des centaines voire des milliers d'annes.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce n'est pas jouer les pleureuses (je sais pas ce que t'a contre les pleureuses^^) c'est *tenter une action* qui d'une part retarde et gne les oprations, ce qui est dj pas mal, *et d'autre part, mdiatiser* une chose qui sans leur action serait reste secrte de la part du gant ptrolier.


Mais de quel gant ptrolier parles-tu?  :8O: 

On parle d'une action totalement publique contre un essai nuclaire pas du tout secret de la France.

Quand  considrer que "tenter une action" contre l'armement nuclaire c'est dj bien, c'est ton point de vue. Maintenant, je ne pense pas que la majorit de leur/votre pays soit oppos  l'arme nuclaire, et  titre personnel je considre que le destruction mutuelle assure est ce qui a permis  la Guerre Froide de rester...froide. 

Donc, soit tu es dmocrate et tu te plies  la volont de la majorit, soit tu ne l'es pas et tu assume le charactre guerrier et anti-dmocratique de tes actions. Le problme de Greenpeace c'est de vouloir  tout prix tre les gentils, ils refusent d'assumer ce qu'ils font par convictions. 

D'ailleurs, en parlant de Greenpeace et de gants ptroliers, sais-tu que Shell doit secrtement remercier Greenpeace? Vois-tu, Shell est l'un des principaux prospecteurs de ptrole prs du Groenland. Et la population du Groenland soutient massivement Shell, parce que Greenpeace s'oppose  Shell, et la dernire fois que Greenpeace a fait parler d'eux au Groenland, c'tait pour l'interdiction du commerce des fourrures de phoques vers l'UE. Je suis sr que tu approuves Greenpeace sur ce coup aussi, mais vois-tu, l'interdiction du commerce des fourrures de phoques a t une vritable catastrophe cologique. Tu comprends, l'homme tait le seul vritable prdateur de ces phoques, avec l'arrt de l'exportation des fourrures cette prdation s'est ralentie, et les phoques ont pullul, dvastant l'cosystme du Groenland. En plus, c'tait une source de revenus importante pour les Inuits, donc, cologiquement comme conomiquement, Greenpeace ont merd.  tel point qu'il suffit qu'ils se pointent pour manifester contre un projet, pour que les Inuits veulent donner carte blanche aux ptroliers  ::roll:: 

a, c'est pour montrer qu'en plus d'tre des terroristes qui ne s'assument pas, Greenpeace ont, en plus, des convictions passablement  ct de la plaque.

----------


## dragonno

> On parle d'une action totalement publique contre un essai nuclaire pas du tout secret de la France.


Oui, dsol j'ai confondu ton essai nuclaire avec une opration secrete d'un ptrolier, mais dans ma pense, le principe restait le mme et le reste, l'action de greenpeace contre une puissance qui se moque du bien publique et des retombes ngatives pour la terre de ses dcisions.

Concernant la guerre froide il y a bien mieux, il y a le dsarmement nuclaire et l'arrt des essais, exactement ce que voulait Greenpeace.




> Et la population du Groenland soutient massivement Shell


a c'est  voir car ces populations sont en majorit ravages par l'alcool introduit par les blancs, et que shell sache les mettre de son cot est une chose, elle a pour elle de multiples faons et bien sr le fait que tu voque l'action de greenpeace contre la destruction des phoques.
Mais ce n'est pas la pche des phoques par les inuits que visait greenpeace, mais la pche industrielle faite pour le compte de grandes socits pharmaceutiques, cosmetologiques, fourrures, et d'autres.
Il suffisait de dire aux inuits "regardez greenpeace empche la chasse aux phoques..." pour se mettre la population du cot de shell.

La disparition des phoques tait menace par la pche industrielle donc les inuits auraient t les perdants.

L'action de greenpeace a au moins sauv les phoques un certain temps, cela n'empche pas les inuits aujourd'hui de les chasser, d'aprs ce que j'ai lu.

Je pense plutt que tu as une dent contre Greenpeace mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, vu que tu regardes leurs actions tout en ngatif.

----------


## Sankasssss

Je suis contre de telles lois, malheureusement, Monsanto est dj bien trop puissant et ce fait le prouve.

Si vous voulez, il existe une ptition contre.

Ce que je trouve encore plus anormal, c'est qu'on ne puisse plus utiliser de semences non homologues par l'UE car il existe une liste des semences autorises et que bien sur, pour tre sur cette liste, il faut payer.

Donc ils sont parvenus  faire en sorte que certaines espces sans OGM soient interdites alors qu'elles sont cultives depuis des centaines d'annes. Ceci  toucher les agriculteurs qui ont t oblig de prendre des semences homologues et donc de payer des firmes comme Monsanto chaque anne car ces semences sont strile alors qu'avant ils graient eux mmes les reproductions de leurs cultures.

Pareil pour des associations comme Kokopelli qui, il y a quelques annes, a t condamn, tout cela parce qu'elle distribuait des semences non inscrites dans ce catalogue.

Je trouve cela vraiment grave car a menace la biodiversit, mme si  la base ce catalogue partait d'une bonne ide (savoir ce qui se retrouve dans notre assiette) ont voit que sont utilisation  drape. Quand on voit les centaines de tomates diffrentes qu'il existe et qu'au final trs peut se retrouve dans ce catalogue, a me fait vraiment peur pour l'avenir. 

Concernant la gauche ou la droite, pour moi c'est le mme combat, aller petite vido culte pour finir : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEPPdTQL2S4"]Gouvernement des chats au pays des souris - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## dragonno

> *Par Sankass :*
> Donc ils sont parvenus  faire en sorte que certaines espces sans OGM soient interdites alors qu'elles sont cultives depuis des centaines d'annes. Ceci  toucher les agriculteurs qui ont t oblig de prendre des semences homologues et donc de payer des firmes comme Monsanto chaque anne car ces semences sont strile alors qu'avant ils graient eux mmes les reproductions de leurs cultures.


Qu'on s'tonne pas aprs s'il y a rvolution des pauvres agriculteurs de pays sous-dvelopps et que les militaires leur tirent dessus.
C'est avec des lois comme celles-l que les rebelles naissent, et que les gouvernements vont nommer "terroristes", ce sont des gens comme tout le monde qui en ont marre d'tre pris pour des cons et que l'on pousse  bout en leur rendant la vie difficile.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est vrai qu'un petit groupe d'activistes a forcment toute la lgitimit ncessaire pour dicter les lois, j'oubliais


Je suppose que pour toi, les seuls qui ont force de lois, sont ceux qui mettent l'argent qu'il faut pour payer les lus ? 
C'est a ta notion de "dmocratie" ? Car c'est de cela dont il est question dans ce sujet. 
Si des organisations comme GreenPeace dnoncent (quelque soit la manire) ce genres de pratiques, on ne peut que les en remercier.

----------


## fredoche

> Ouuuh la vilaine expression sexiste


Juste pour ma gouverne, "pleureuses" sorti de ton clavier, c'est pas sexiste ?

C'est en raction  ce choix de nom opportunment fminin que je te parle de tes balloches

----------


## fredoche

> D'ailleurs, en parlant de Greenpeace et de gants ptroliers, sais-tu que Shell doit secrtement remercier Greenpeace? Vois-tu, Shell est l'un des principaux prospecteurs de ptrole prs du Groenland. Et la population du Groenland soutient massivement Shell, parce que Greenpeace s'oppose  Shell, et la dernire fois que Greenpeace a fait parler d'eux au Groenland, c'tait pour l'interdiction du commerce des fourrures de phoques vers l'UE. Je suis sr que tu approuves Greenpeace sur ce coup aussi, mais vois-tu, l'interdiction du commerce des fourrures de phoques a t une vritable catastrophe cologique. Tu comprends, l'homme tait le seul vritable prdateur de ces phoques, avec l'arrt de l'exportation des fourrures cette prdation s'est ralentie, et les phoques ont pullul, dvastant l'cosystme du Groenland. En plus, c'tait une source de revenus importante pour les Inuits, donc, cologiquement comme conomiquement, Greenpeace ont merd.  tel point qu'il suffit qu'ils se pointent pour manifester contre un projet, pour que les Inuits veulent donner carte blanche aux ptroliers 
> 
> a, c'est pour montrer qu'en plus d'tre des terroristes qui ne s'assument pas, Greenpeace ont, en plus, des convictions passablement  ct de la plaque.


Tu aurais quelques sources qui permettraient d'tayer ce genre de _fable_




> Tu comprends, l'homme tait le seul vritable prdateur de ces phoques


mais oui bien sur...

----------


## fregolo52

Pour en revenir au sujet (je suis  la bourre, je ne l'ai vu qu'aujourd'hui).

Quand je vois de titre de Jon Shannow, je me demande pourquoi il y a un point d'interrogation  la fin.
C'est tellement vident que ce genre de socit fasse la loi, il suffit de regarder des reportages sur les agriculteurs canadiens qui se font contaminer leurs champs,  leur insu, par du Monsanto et que doivent payer Monsanto pour utilisation frauduleuse de leurs semences.
"La loi c'est moi", ce n'est pas Judge Dredd qui le dit.

----------


## r0d

> "La loi c'est moi", ce n'est pas Judge Dredd qui le dit.


En effet, c'est E. Plenel qui le dit  ::mouarf::

----------


## fregolo52

> En effet, c'est E. Plenel qui le dit


j'aurais d me taire !! Je sens que a va driver sur un autre sujet politique.

Perce que, quelque part, Monsanto et Green Peace, c'est de la politique.

----------


## r0d

> j'aurais d me taire !! Je sens que a va driver sur un autre sujet politique.
> 
> Perce que, quelque part, Monsanto et Green Peace, c'est de la politique.


Bien sr que c'est de la politique. L'cologie est de la politique.
Le truc c'est que je n'ai pas grand chose  dire sur le sujet, alors je fais des blagues.
Moi a fait 20 ans que je me bat contre ces normes structures capitalistes qui sont en train de prendre le pas sur les gouvernements, qui dtruisent la plante et qui nous refourguent leurs merdes. Et a fait 20 ans que je me prend des coup de pieds au c*l en me faisant traiter de communiste.

Alors oui, c'est une vidence, les grosses entreprises comme Monsanto reprsentent un norme danger, cologique, politique et socital. Mais voil, a fait 20 ans qu'on le dit, mais a fait 20 ans que tout le monde s'en fous. Alors ben moi, je prfre en rire qu'en pleurer, sinon a ferait 10 ans que je serais en dpression.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Juste pour ma gouverne, "pleureuses" sorti de ton clavier, c'est pas sexiste ?
> 
> C'est en raction  ce choix de nom opportunment fminin que je te parle de tes balloches


Juste pour ta gouverne, c'est une rfrence au mtier de pleureuse, ainsi qu'au rle du choeur des pleureuses dans les tragdies grecques, inspir de ce mme mtier.

Et si on ne payait pas des hommes pour pleurer, c'est pour des raisons qui se tenaient dans le contexte de l'poque et du lieu, contrairement  l'identification des couilles avec le courage, qui relve du sexisme gratuit.



> Tu aurais quelques sources qui permettraient d'tayer ce genre de fable


Vu ton attitude, je me contentes du premier lien trouv sur Google: http://old.furcommission.com/resource/perspect995.htm

Mais je doute que tu aies l'ouverture d'esprit suffisante pour admettre que tu puisses avoir tort, vu ton ton.





> Je suppose que pour toi, les seuls qui ont force de lois, sont ceux qui mettent l'argent qu'il faut pour payer les lus ?
> C'est a ta notion de "dmocratie" ? Car c'est de cela dont il est question dans ce sujet.
> Si des organisations comme GreenPeace dnoncent (quelque soit la manire) ce genres de pratiques, on ne peut que les en remercier.


Perso, je ne suis pas spcialement dmocrate: la dmocratie a des bons et des mauvais cts, les autres rgimes aussi. Je suis relativement d'accord avec Churchill sur le sujet, ce qu'on a est pourri mais a nous vite d'avoir pire.

Quant  la corruption: c'est une accusation purement gratuite, pas implausible, non, ce ne serait mme pas tonnant qu'elle soit vraie. Seulement, elle n'est taye par rien, et jusqu' preuve du contraire un parlementaire qui prend la dfence d'un des plus gros employeurs de sa circonscription, c'est normal, c'est mme la raison d'tre du systme de circonscriptions: le lgislateur est li  un district, il dfend les intrts de son district. 

Encore une fois, qu'il soit en sus corrompu ne m'tonnerait pas; mais si on va l'accuser parce que ce ne serait pas dconnant, je propose qu'on t'arrte parce qu'il ne serait pas dconnant que tu tues quelqu'un au volant. 

Pour ceux qui s'intressent au sujet, voici une interview avec l'un des fondateurs de Greenpeace (prsent sur le _Rainbow Warrior_ quand il a saut) o il n'est pas tendre avec ses ex-coreligionaires et leurs causes:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02...peace_dropout/

Si tous les membres de Greenpeace avait sa maturit et son honntet, je n'aurais rien contre l'organisation; mais elle aurait chang d'orientation, si c'tait le cas.

P.S. je suis assez d'accord avec R0d, on est mme pass par les mmes milieux il me semble (tu as t militant Trotskyste, non?). Mais je prfre dfendre Monsantoen qui je n'ai pourtant aucune confiance, ils sont l pour faire du fric, point barreque de laisser une bande d'obscurantistes faire interdire une technologie prometteuse pour des motifs mystiques (dans tous les sens du terme).

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Mais voil, a fait 20 ans qu'on le dit, mais a fait 20 ans que tout le monde s'en fous. Alors ben moi, je prfre en rire qu'en pleurer, sinon a ferait 10 ans que je serais en dpression.


Hopopop,  Halte  la croissance  du Club de Rome c'est bien plus vieux que a !
40 ans ? P'tt mme un chouchouille de plus...




> (...) Je suis relativement d'accord avec Churchill sur le sujet, ce qu'on a est pourri mais a nous vite d'avoir pire.


a pourrait se changer, avec au passage une rvlation sur la dmocratie originelle (si c'est vrai -- mais ch'suis pas all vrifier [fin bon, a fait rver...]). Perso, je vois pas quel intrt on a  vivre dans un truc pourri : tu fais jamais le mnage, la lessive et la vaisselle chez toi ? Ben l c'est pareil,  plus grande chelle.




> (...) une technologie prometteuse (...)


Euh, faut arrter la moquette, l, t'es grave intoxiqu  ::aie::

----------


## dragonno

> *Par Miaow :*
> P.S. je suis assez d'accord avec R0d, on est mme pass par les mmes milieux il me semble (tu as t militant Trotskyste, non?). Mais je prfre dfendre Monsantoen qui je n'ai pourtant aucune confiance, ils sont l pour faire du fric, point barreque de laisser une bande d'obscurantistes faire interdire une technologie prometteuse pour des motifs mystiques (dans tous les sens du terme).


C'est vrai que tu sembles bien  cot de la plaque, tu prfres dfendre (comme tu le dis et le montre) Monsanto qui nous prpare les pires calamits sociales et conomiques en voulant controler les graines du monde et tu hais Greenpeace qui ont le courage de se lever contre les grands, chose que peu de gens font, donc soit tu es malade et n'a pas ta raison soit tu fais partie d'une manire directe ou indirecte de ces grosses boites du genre de Monsanto qui pourrissent nous pourrissent la vie.
Je ne pense pas que discuter plus avec toi puisse tre utile vraiment  quelque chose, je pensais qu'en ayant lu les avis des uns et des autres tu rflchirais un peu, que ta conscience se rveillerait un peu, enfin bon tant pis, je vois que c'est foutu.

Concernant l'ancien membre de Greenpeace que tu dis tre un des anciens fondateurs, et qui accablerait ses anciens compagnons, tu remarqueras que c'est une mthode classique des lobby, ils vont toujours chercher un ancien membre de leurs ennemis, pour le payer  dire du mal de ses anciens collgues, c'est d'un classique prouv, la CIA et lAmrique l'ont souvent applique, et de grandes socits dans le monde font pareil, mais comme tu es  cot de la plaque tu ne te rend pas compte de la mthode.



> *par MiaowZedong :*
> (...) Je suis relativement d'accord avec Churchill sur le sujet, ce qu'on a est pourri mais a nous vite d'avoir pire.


C'est un esprit dfaitiste d'accepter la pourriture juste parce qu'on se dit que les autres ont bien pire ailleurs, car a sous entend a aussi, qu'on pourrait avoir pire, mais ROD te l'a bien dmontr avec son exemple du mnage et son lien.
Ce n'est pas accepter notre tat qu'il faire mais tenter de l'amliorer, en votant ou en participant, comme le font nombre de nos concitoyens, et mme en agissant quand on ne veut pas nous couter, exactement ce que fait greenpeace, qui au moins tente d'agir, d'alerter le monde, de retarder les grands projets pourris de ces puissants loby.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) mais ROD te l'a bien dmontr avec son exemple du mnage et son lien. (...)


Hopopop, c'est pas r0d, c'est ma pomme !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais je prfre dfendre Monsantoen qui je n'ai pourtant aucune confiance, ils sont l pour faire du fric, point barreque de laisser une bande d'obscurantistes faire interdire une technologie prometteuse pour des motifs mystiques (dans tous les sens du terme).


Je ne te suis pas. J'avoue. J'ai du mal  comprendre ta faon de raisonner.

Je ne suis pas contre la recherche sur les OGM. Je pense, comme tu le dis, que c'est une technologie prometteuse ( la base, je suis biologiste, a aide peut-tre). Mais, l o je m'insurge contre des "Monsanto", c'est de vouloir imposer cette technologie avant mme d'en avoir aprhender les risques les plus lmentaires, s'en servir pour appauvrir les agriculteurs et affams le monde. 

"Une graine pour les gouverner tous. Une graine pour les rendre dpendant. Une graine pour les affamer, et les amener et dans la famine et la pauvret, les maintenir"...  ::aie::

----------


## dragonno

*Par Jipt :*



> Hopopop, c'est pas r0d, c'est ma pomme !


Ah mince, pardon Jipt !
T'as cris des choses super justes !  ::ccool:: 


*Par Jon Shannow :*



> Mais, l o je m'insurge contre des "Monsanto", c'est de vouloir imposer cette technologie avant mme d'en avoir aprhender les risques les plus lmentaires, s'en servir pour appauvrir les agriculteurs et affams le monde.
> 
> "Une graine pour les gouverner tous. Une graine pour les rendre dpendant. Une graine pour les affamer, et les amener et dans la famine et la pauvret, les maintenir"...


a fait plaisir de voir que tous les biologistes ne sont pas influencs par ces loby.
Bien jou pour ta citation de graine  :;):

----------


## fregolo52

> Mais je prfre dfendre Monsantoen qui je n'ai pourtant aucune confiance, ils sont l pour faire du fric, point barreque de laisser une bande d'obscurantistes faire interdire une technologie prometteuse pour des motifs mystiques (dans tous les sens du terme).


Mais ici on ne parle pas de : "est ce les OGM c'est le mal". On parle d'une socit qui impose sa loi en vertu des lois (fdrales) existantes.

Tout le monde sait que les OGM peuvent avoir des bnfices pour la Recherche Mdicale. Mais dans le cas de Monsnato, on sait tous qu'un boeuf ne mange pas de l'herbe mais du mas (ce qui impose une transformation de l'appareil digestif de la bte).  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Juste pour ta gouverne, c'est une rfrence au mtier de pleureuse, ainsi qu'au rle du choeur des pleureuses dans les tragdies grecques, inspir de ce mme mtier.
> 
> Et si on ne payait pas des hommes pour pleurer, c'est pour des raisons qui se tenaient dans le contexte de l'poque et du lieu, contrairement  l'identification des couilles avec le courage, qui relve du sexisme gratuit.


han han --> sainte-nitouches c'est un mtier aussi ?

Tu peux effectivement faire le fier  bras, dballer tes ides et tes concepts sans trop d'engagements derrire un clavier, dsigner l'objet de ton mpris sur des raisons qui me paraissent infondes et fausses, ce qui ne rclame gure de courage. 
Ca me parait moins vident quand tu vas mettre ton propre canot en barrage face  l'trave, comme tu l'voques, des navires de guerre ou des baleiniers en activit de harponnage.



> Vu ton attitude, je me contentes du premier lien trouv sur Google: http://old.furcommission.com/resource/perspect995.htm
> 
> Mais je doute que tu aies l'ouverture d'esprit suffisante pour admettre que tu puisses avoir tort, vu ton ton.


Tes doutes sont fonds. Maintenant est ce li  mon ouverture d'esprit de trouver tonnant que ton article soit extrait du site d'une association lobbyiste sur la production agricole des fourrures aux USA ?

Je te rappelle la fable que tu dfends, pour laquelle tu donnes ce seul lien comme source susceptible d'tayer ta dmonstration : 



> D'ailleurs, en parlant de Greenpeace et de gants ptroliers, sais-tu que Shell doit secrtement remercier Greenpeace? Vois-tu, Shell est l'un des principaux prospecteurs de ptrole prs du Groenland. *Et la population du Groenland soutient massivement Shell, parce que Greenpeace s'oppose  Shell*, et la dernire fois que Greenpeace a fait parler d'eux au Groenland, c'tait pour l'interdiction du commerce des fourrures de phoques vers l'UE. Je suis sr que tu approuves Greenpeace sur ce coup aussi, mais vois-tu, *l'interdiction du commerce des fourrures de phoques a t une vritable catastrophe cologique*. Tu comprends, l'homme tait le seul vritable prdateur de ces phoques, avec l'arrt de l'exportation des fourrures cette prdation s'est ralentie, et* les phoques ont pullul, dvastant l'cosystme du Groenland*. En plus, c'tait une source de revenus importante pour les Inuits, donc, cologiquement comme conomiquement, Greenpeace ont merd.  tel point qu'il suffit qu'ils se pointent pour manifester contre un projet, pour que les Inuits veulent donner carte blanche aux ptroliers
> 
> a, c'est pour montrer qu'en plus d'tre des terroristes qui ne s'assument pas, Greenpeace ont, en plus, des convictions passablement  ct de la plaque.


Non pas que ce que tu dis ne puisse pas tre vrai, mais a fait beaucoup d'accusations dans le mme paragraphe. Et pas grand chose pour le justifier. En tout cas pas l'article prcdent  lui seul.





> Pour ceux qui s'intressent au sujet, voici une interview avec l'un des fondateurs de Greenpeace (prsent sur le _Rainbow Warrior_ quand il a saut) o il n'est pas tendre avec ses ex-coreligionaires et leurs causes:
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02...peace_dropout/


Je n'ai pas bien vu dans ces 3 pages o il ne se montrait pas tendre avec ses _ ex-coreligionaires_. Si tu entends par l les membres de Greenpeace.

Par contre il est assez ironique sur les participants au sommet du climat de Cancun, mais ce n'est pas limit  Greenpeace il me semble (12000 NGO)

Cette interview : http://blogs.canoe.ca/lilleyspad/gen...peace-dropout/ pourrait un peu mieux soutenir tes dires, quoiqu'il voque l'ide de divergence, non de positions antagonistes ou de combats sur les ides.
il indique qu'il supporte toujours les actions menes alors qu'il tait  la tte de l'organisation, hormis celle contre l'nergie nuclaire. Il supporte donc toujours les actions menes contre les essais nuclaires franais ("stop the bomb")
Ecoute c'est  partir de la 5e minute et ce qu'il dit est trs clair.

Et pour finir, retourner la notion de terrorisme en leur dfaveur, justifier des actes terroristes  leur encontre, avec mort d'homme  la cl, sous prtexte de pseudo-agressions qui ne sont la plupart du temps que des interpositions... et en toute mauvaise foi les accuser et qualifier de "terroristes", rien de tout cela ne te grandit, ne te donne raison ou ne donne du poids  tes ides.

----------


## fregolo52

> ... la dernire fois que Greenpeace a fait parler d'eux au Groenland, c'tait pour l'interdiction du commerce des fourrures de phoques vers l'UE. Je suis sr que tu approuves Greenpeace sur ce coup aussi, mais vois-tu, l'interdiction du commerce des fourrures de phoques a t une vritable catastrophe cologique.


Demandons l'introduction de l'ours blanc au ple Nord !! (euh... a bouffe bien du phoque ces btes?)
 ::dehors:: 

C'est bien connu, les colos peuvent produire des catastrophes cologiques en cassant la chane alimentaire.
Mais avec Monsanto, je ne sais pas choisir entre la peste et le cholra.  ::(:

----------


## dragonno

Tu rigoles ? Les colos ont une priorit c'est la sauvegarde des espces menaces mais tout en sauvegardant la chaine alimentaire des espces justement.
Si on avait laiss faire les chasseurs industriels, l oui la chaine serait vraiment casse et pour de bon.
Ils savent trs bien que la terre forme un tout indissociable, les animaux, les insectes, les tres humains, les sols, les eaux, l'air et leur rle est de dfendre qu'on casse tout a, chose  laquelle ne pensent certainement pas les industries qui sont l pour donner de l'argent  leurs actionnaires, alors que les produits issus de phoques par exemple dans les cosmtiques peuvent tre remplacs par des quivalents naturels du type plantes et minraux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu rigoles ? Les colos ont une priorit c'est la sauvegarde des espces menaces mais tout en sauvegardant la chaine alimentaire des espces justement.
> Si on avait laiss faire les chasseurs industriels, l oui la chaine serait vraiment casse et pour de bon.
> Ils savent trs bien que la terre forme un tout indissociable, les animaux, les insectes, les tres humains, les sols, les eaux, l'air et leur rle est de dfendre qu'on casse tout a, chose  laquelle ne pensent certainement pas les industries qui sont l pour donner de l'argent  leurs actionnaires, alors que les produits issus de phoques par exemple dans les cosmtiques peuvent tre remplacs par des quivalents naturels du type plantes et minraux.


Je ne veux pas remettre en cause tes espoirs ou tes convictions, mais les colos sont parfois (souvent ? ) ( Toujours ? ) a cot de la plaque. La protection de certaines espces, par les colos, ont souvent entran la disparition d'autres, parce que l'homme tait leur seul prdateur restant. Tu prends, par exemple, la mouette. Il est interdit de les tuer. Rsultats, ces bestioles dtruisent tout. En autre parce qu'elles chassent les espces plus petites de leurs nichoirs, qu'elles bouffent tout et n'importe quoi, dstabilisant les chaines alimentaires, par leur surpopulation. 
Pareil avec les toiles de mer. 
Bref, l'cologie ce n'est pas simplement "Oh la pvre petite bte ! Que ces mchants humains ont tu ! Protgeons la !" C'est aussi regard l'ensemble de la chane alimentaire, et s'apercevoir des dgts,  long terme, que peut avoir la protection d'une espce.

----------


## fregolo52

> Tu rigoles ? Les colos ont une priorit c'est la sauvegarde des espces menaces mais tout en sauvegardant la chaine alimentaire des espces justement.


Je n'ai pas dit que les colos dtruisaient tout, j'ai juste dit certaines actions sont catastrophiques. Ok, tu vas dire : personne n'est parfait.
Si les chasseurs ne rgulent pas la population de certaines races en fort, a peut tre la cata.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'ai pas dit que les colos dtruisaient tout, j'ai juste dit certaines actions sont catastrophiques. Ok, tu vas dire : personne n'est parfait.
> Si les chasseurs ne rgulent pas la population de certaines races en fort, a peut tre la cata.


a l'est dj. Le fait qu'il n'y ai plus de prdateurs (loups, ours, chats sauvages, ...) en Europe de l'ouest, font que certaines populations pullulent. Il faut se rendre compte que la nature a bien fait les choses (ou Dieu pour certains  ::mouarf:: ). Les prdateurs ont tendance  se reproduire moins que leurs proies. Rsultat, sur les prdateurs disparaissent les proies prolifrent  une vitesse dangereuse. Un renard tue environ 50 000 rats par an et une ou deux poules. Pour ces dernires, on a presque radiqu les renards, mais on se plaint des rats qui mangent les ufs des poules. D'ailleurs, anecdotiquement, si les renards venaient prs des poulaillers, ce n'tait pas forcment pour les poules, mais parce que les rats y venaient pour bouffer les ufs... 
Quand je vois les hurlements des bergers contre les loups, a me fait rire. Si ces prtendus bergers faisaient leur boulot (garder les brebis, plutt que de vivre en ville avec leurs tl), les loups ne s'approcheraient certainement pas. D'ailleurs, tonnement, en Espagne et en Italie, les loups font moins de dgts qu'en France. Surement que les moutons espagnols et italiens ont moins bon got que les moutons franais. Ou alors nos loups sont plus dlicats...  ::roll::

----------


## david06600

> a l'est dj. Le fait qu'il n'y ai plus de prdateurs (loups, ours, chats sauvages, ...) en Europe de l'ouest, font que certaines populations pullulent. Il faut se rendre compte que la nature a bien fait les choses (ou Dieu pour certains ). Les prdateurs ont tendance  se reproduire moins que leurs proies. Rsultat, sur les prdateurs disparaissent les proies prolifrent  une vitesse dangereuse. Un renard tue environ 50 000 rats par an et une ou deux poules. Pour ces dernires, on a presque radiqu les renards, mais on se plaint des rats qui mangent les ufs des poules. D'ailleurs, anecdotiquement, si les renards venaient prs des poulaillers, ce n'tait pas forcment pour les poules, mais parce que les rats y venaient pour bouffer les ufs... 
> Quand je vois les hurlements des bergers contre les loups, a me fait rire. Si ces prtendus bergers faisaient leur boulot (garder les brebis, plutt que de vivre en ville avec leurs tl), les loups ne s'approcheraient certainement pas. D'ailleurs, tonnement, en Espagne et en Italie, les loups font moins de dgts qu'en France. Surement que les moutons espagnols et italiens ont moins bon got que les moutons franais. Ou alors nos loups sont plus dlicats...


Dommage que tu n'appliques pas ton raisonnement sur la nature aux hommes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dommage que tu n'appliques pas ton raisonnement sur la nature aux hommes.


Dommage que les Hommes aient oublis qu'ils font partie intgrante de la Nature, et prfrent (essayer de) la contrler, pour l'exploiter, plutt que d'essayer d'en tirer des leons.  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Dommage que tu n'appliques pas ton raisonnement sur la nature aux hommes.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjtXtOQ-ucc"]Il dit qu'il voit pas l'rapport[/ame]

----------


## david06600

@r0d
Je prfre laisser le libre choix de l'interprtation de ma phrase, je n'ai pas envi de faire un expos la dessus.  Mais j'explique quand mme pourquoi l'avoir crite.
Je pense que Jon et moi sommes sur le mme mode de pense dans ce qu'il dit ici :




> a l'est dj. Le fait qu'il n'y ai plus de prdateurs (loups, ours, chats sauvages, ...) en Europe de l'ouest, font que certaines populations pullulent. Il faut se rendre compte que la nature a bien fait les choses (ou Dieu pour certains ). Les prdateurs ont tendance  se reproduire moins que leurs proies. Rsultat, sur les prdateurs disparaissent les proies prolifrent  une vitesse dangereuse. Un renard tue environ 50 000 rats par an et une ou deux poules. Pour ces dernires, on a presque radiqu les renards, mais on se plaint des rats qui mangent les ufs des poules. D'ailleurs, anecdotiquement, si les renards venaient prs des poulaillers, ce n'tait pas forcment pour les poules, mais parce que les rats y venaient pour bouffer les ufs... 
> Quand je vois les hurlements des bergers contre les loups, a me fait rire. Si ces prtendus bergers faisaient leur boulot (garder les brebis, plutt que de vivre en ville avec leurs tl), les loups ne s'approcheraient certainement pas. D'ailleurs, tonnement, en Espagne et en Italie, les loups font moins de dgts qu'en France. Surement que les moutons espagnols et italiens ont moins bon got que les moutons franais. Ou alors nos loups sont plus dlicats...


et je confirme que nous sommes sur la mme longueur d'onde avec ce qu'il dit ici :



> Dommage que les Hommes aient oublis qu'ils font partie intgrante de la Nature, et prfrent (essayer de) la contrler, pour l'exploiter, plutt que d'essayer d'en tirer des leons.


Mais je vais juste un peu plus loin que lui dans la logique  ::): .
Voila  ::): .

Entre parenthse, j'aime pas du tout ce film, ces acteurs et leur humour, tu l'as fait exprs pour m'embter !

----------


## Jon Shannow

@David06600, j'avoue que je n'avais pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout, du tout (palilalie quand tu nous tiens  ::mouarf:: ), compris que tu tais, grosso-modo, d'accord avec moi.  ::oops::

----------


## r0d

> Entre parenthse, j'aime pas du tout ce film, ces acteurs et leur humour


Je commence  comprendre pourquoi tu es si mchant... 



> *PARCE QUE!!!!*


Et que penses-tu de ce monument de positivisme:



> Je souhaiterais vous faire part dune rvlation surprenante, jai longtemps observ les humains, et ce qui mest apparu quand jai tent de qualifier votre espce, cest que vous ntiez pas rellement des mammifres Tous les mammifres sur cette plante ont contribu au dveloppement naturel dun quilibre avec le reste de leur environnement, mais vous les humains vous tes diffrents. Vous vous installez quelque part, et vous vous multipliez, vous vous multipliez, jusqu ce que toute vos ressources naturelles soit puises, et votre espoir de russir  survivre, cest de vous dplacer jusqu un autre endroit
> Il y a dautres organismes sur cette plante qui ont adopt cette mthode, vous savez lesquels ?... Les virus. Les humains sont une maladie contagieuse, le cancer de cette plante, vous tes la peste et nous, nous somme lantidote.

----------


## Jon Shannow

::mouarf::  J'avais ador cette rplique de l'Agent Smith. Si vraie en plus!  ::aie::

----------


## david06600

> Je commence  comprendre pourquoi tu es si mchant...


C'est beaucoup trop dbile, je n'y arrive vraiment pas.




> Et que penses-tu de ce monument de positivisme:


Interessant, j'aime bien  ::): .
Je retiens que Monsieur Smith  la grosse tte  se prendre pour l'antidote.
Aprs je sais pas trop comment je dois le prendre venant de toi et me l'adressant, y aurait beaucoup de choses  dire, mais bon continuons sur les ogm, plutt que sur les agents Smith  ::): .

@Jon, pas de soucis, on peut tre d'accord des fois, mais pas trop souvent ok  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> bon continuons sur les ogm, plutt que sur les agents Smith .


Bof, les OGM sont un peu des Agents Smith de la biodivertsit...  ::aie:: 




> @Jon, pas de soucis, on peut tre d'accord des fois, mais pas trop souvent ok


Ouais, faut pas QUE dconner, non plus !  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> Je retiens que Monsieur Smith  la grosse tte  se prendre pour l'antidote.
> Aprs je sais pas trop comment je dois le prendre venant de toi et me l'adressant, y aurait beaucoup de choses  dire,


L'agent Smith est un personnage non humain d'un film de science fiction assez mconnu (mme pas 5 millions d'entres en France). Mais oui, il a la grosse tte.




> mais bon continuons sur les ogm


J'ai cit cette tirade de l'agent Smith car il existe un courant de pense, issue du malthusianisme, qui considre que l'espce humaine est le cancer de la plante et qu'il faut l'liminer. Pour ces gens-l, les OGMs pourrait s'avrer tre une solution... sympa tes potes...

Le dbat sur les OGMs fait rage mme  gauche de la gauche. Il suffit de voir comment Jean Bricmont se fait recevoir dans certains dbats en France. Jean Bricmont est professeur de physique thorique (il a un cv plus long que le 3eme tome de Das Kapital, c'est un monstre), proche de N. Chomsky. Il dfend les OGMs, et a une fcheuse tendance - c'est aussi un polmiste, le bougre -  rpondre aux anti-ogms en piochant dans un champ lexical peu flatteur.

Je n'ai pas vraiment d'opinion sur le sujet, car je le connais peu, mais la position qui me semble la plus solide est celle de Jon Shannow et fregolo52, qui ne condamne pas en bloc mais appelle  la prudence et la raison. Dois-je invoquer Tchernobyl? 

Certaines semences OGMs sont trs "virales" (je ne crois pas que ce soit le terme exact, mais vous comprenez ce que je veux dire), donc si on se met  les utiliser dans la nature, le vent et les insectes feront leur travail et de nombreux risques se posent, d'autant plus que c'est totalement incontrlable.

D'autres semences sont programmes pour rsister aux intrants (herbicides, pesticides...), mais les plantes absorbent tout de mme ces intrants, qui se retrouvent, par la suite, dans toute la chane alimentaire. Et on se demande encore d'o vient la croissance vertigineuse des cas de cancers.

Enfin, il devrait tre interdit de vendre des semences striles, car cela va  l'encontre de tous les prrequis ncessaires  une agriculture saine et cologique.

Da faon gnrale, il me semble dangereux de laisser les mains libres  des entreprises prives sur ce genre de recherches. Pas besoin d'tre un gchiste born pour tre conscient que ces entreprises font peu de cas de l'intrt gnral.

Donc les OGMs oui, mais bien encadrs. Est-ce que, dans les annes 30, on a fil la doc de l'enrichissement de l'uranium  des potes d'Albert Lebrun?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Les humains sont une maladie contagieuse, le cancer de cette plante


Moi qui croyait tre l'auteur de cette phrase, a m'en fiche un coup  ::cry::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Est-ce que, dans les annes 30, on a fil la doc de l'enrichissement de l'uranium  des potes d'Albert Lebrun?


L'enrichissement n'tait pas un problme scientifique mais essentiellement technologique. 
Par diffusion thermique, a date de 43,  Oak Ridge.
L'enrichissement par ultracentrifugation, c'est 1942 aussi mais de l'autre cot, par Paul Harteck et Johannes Jensen, deux savants allemands - heureusement que la hirarchie nazi n'y croyait pas.

----------


## david06600

> L'agent Smith est un personnage non humain d'un film de science fiction assez mconnu (mme pas 5 millions d'entres en France). Mais oui, il a la grosse tte.


Ah bon ?!  ::aie:: 



> [...]Pas besoin d'tre un gchiste born...


Oui je ne suis pas gauchiste et je rejoins fregolo et Jon.
Il y a dj eu une grande discussion sur les ogm, il y a au moins 3 ou 4 ans sur ce forum, je crois qu'elle a t supprime d'ailleurs  ::aie:: , ou je tenais dj les mmes positions.

Par contre je suis pas fan de Malthus, je ne me qualifie pas catgoriquement de cancer.  Nous avons le choix d'tre l'antidote ou le virus ou le cancer selon que ce soit Monsieur Smith ou Monsieur Malthus.  Par contre cela passe par des rgles  respecter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Enfin, il devrait tre interdit de vendre des semences striles, car cela va  l'encontre de tous les prrequis ncessaires  une agriculture saine et cologique.


Entirement d'accord avec ce point.




> Da faon gnrale, il me semble dangereux de laisser les mains libres  des entreprises prives sur ce genre de recherches. Pas besoin d'tre un gchiste born pour tre conscient que ces entreprises font peu de cas de l'intrt gnral.


Surtout qu'on peut s'appuyer sur l'histoire, relativement rcente, du plomb dans l'essence, pour dmontrer que ces socits sont prtes  tout pour faire du bl, et qu'elles n'ont aucun scrupule  mettre la vie des gens (la leur comme celles des autres - altruisme ? ) en danger.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et que penses-tu de ce monument de positivisme:


Je pense qu'il dmontre une mconnaissance totale de la vie non-humaine. 

Malheureusement, cette mconnaissance est trs rpandue, au point de former l'un des pans de la bien-pensance actuelle, et bien sr une pierre de voute de l'cologisme.

Les cycles de population chez les mammifres sont dcrits depuis le 16me sicles, quand mme. Avoir prs de cinq sicles de retard, c'est ffarant quand cela dicte des positions politiques en vogue.

L'humain n'a pas connu, dans les temps historiques en tout cas, de cycle de population en raison de la grande diversit des habitats et des sources de nourriture de l'spce. Localement, on peut par contre trouver des phnomenes semblables....mais il est trs difficile pour la majorit d'entre nous d'admettre que nous sommes avant tout des mammifres comme les autres.




> Enfin, il devrait tre interdit de vendre des semences striles, car cela va  l'encontre de tous les prrequis ncessaires  une agriculture saine et cologique.


En fait, je suis d'accord avec l'interdiction des semences striles, mais je ne vois absolument pas pourquoi cela va  l'encontre de ce que tu cites. C'est un bte problme conomique et socital, comme la rforme des brevets et du copyright; en fait, c'est un peu comme si la production d'lctricit ne pouvait se faire qu'en louant des turbines protges par brevet, avec donc la possibilit que le dtenteur du brevet abuse sur ses tarifs, ou refuse  tel ou tel pays ou socit de lui louer le materiel...

----------


## Sankasssss

> Monsanto proteste contre le jardin bio de Michelle Obama


Article ici  ::cfou::  

Ils veulent vraiment imposer l'ide qu'on ne peut faire autrement que leurs mthodes de culture. Attention la nature c'est mauvais...

----------

